# Building Homemade Horse Cart?



## QtrBel

Any easy entry cart with a few modifications should work. You can google that as well as plans. I have seen one that has wheel chair accessible ramp and is set for the wheelchair bound individual to do the driving. Any correctly made harness for a horse that is being used for cart/carriage work will have breeching. The breeching is not what connects to the cart. The traces connect to the single tree. There are shaft holders that the shaft slides through and hold back straps connect to the shaft.


----------



## greentree

I am glad you said two-wheeled cart!,

I was competing at a driving show several years ago, and someone spotted a loose pony, running with his cart on the course. Nobody could figure out who was driving a white pony with a two-wheeled cart!!

Finally, the pony slowed and was led back up to the barns, and it turned out he WAS pulling a four-wheeled carriage, but the back half had BROKEN off!! My husband vowed that day to NEVER build anything that could potentially kill his wife!

The carriage had been built by the husband, who was an excellent driver and trainer.....he made one tiny mistake somewhere, and seriously injured his wife.

Anyway, I have seen carts in the Amish country that seem to have been made from those motorcycle wheels....they should be fine for a pony cart, but too small for a 16 h horse cart.


----------

